# HY 4.2 Fish heute bestellt



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Mai 2016)

:vik:So ich bin es leid gewesen, und habe heute mein neues Angelboot bestellt. :vik:

Im Gegensatz zum Konsolenboot hat es nun viel mehr Platz  und reicht mir für die Donau und viele Binnengewässer.

Und wegen des geringen Gewichtes ist Slippen auch nochmal einfacher.












Ich werde mir noch Sitze einbauen, statt nur die Möglichkeit auf den Bänken sitzen zu können.|stolz:


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: HY 4.2 Fish heute bestellt*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Kahn!
Sieht ähnlich aus wie die ungarischen K Maxi Boote, so von der Rumpfform her.
Hast du mal einen Link dazu, wo auch technische Daten und eventuell noch der Preis daraus hervor geht?
Der Trailer scheint auch zu passen, Marke?

Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: HY 4.2 Fish heute bestellt*

Danke. Das sind noch nur Produktbilder, die Farbe stimmt aber. Den Trailer verwende ich weiter, und baue meinen um.

Die K Maxxi kamen leider nicht in Betracht, da zu lange Lieferzeit.

Hier der Link zum Angebot der Forint steht 315 Forint für einen Euro
http://hajomania.hu/aprohirdetes/csonak/hy-4-2-fish-3751

und weitere Bilder

https://www.google.hu/search?q=HY+4.2+Fish&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiv_63_6PDMAhWId5oKHRVQAhAQ_AUIBygB&biw=1360&bih=639#imgrc=vYiEmAUqgye-HM%3A


----------



## volkerm (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: HY 4.2 Fish heute bestellt*

Alles Gute! Schnell wird das Ding sein, tolle Rumpfform.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: HY 4.2 Fish heute bestellt*

Schnell wird bei uns nicht sein, da wir unseren Notmotor dran setzen, der ist uralt aber neuwertig und hat nur 5 PS. Das wird sehr gemütlich


----------



## volkerm (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: HY 4.2 Fish heute bestellt*

Verschieb mal die Kommastelle. Mit 50 PS fliegt das Ding.


----------



## Stoney0066 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: HY 4.2 Fish heute bestellt*

Petri zum neuen Boot! Hätt mir fast die 5.0 Version gekauft, sehr geiles Boot! Da waren mit 20 PS 40 kmh drin, will gar nicht wissen wie deins erst mit 40 PS laufen würde! ;-)

@ Jürgen: Die gibts beim gleichen Händler, bei dem es auch die K-Maxxis gibt...


----------



## Catfish-Brother (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: HY 4.2 Fish heute bestellt*

Hallo Testudo,

kannst du mir vielleicht weiterhelfen? Hast du das Boot direkt über den ungerischen Hersteller bestellt und wie hast du das angestellt, denen einfach ne Mail geschickt, auf englisch oder deutsch?
Ich möchte mir auch gern solch ein Boot zulegen, da der Preis ja unschlagbar ist.
Gruß Dirk


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: HY 4.2 Fish heute bestellt*

Hallo Dirk,

wir sind beim Hersteller vorbei gefahren, sind von uns ca. 120 KM 

Trotz rudimentärer Ungarischkenntnisse war es nicht ganz einfach.


----------



## Catfish-Brother (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: HY 4.2 Fish heute bestellt*

Danke für die Info Frank,

in Deutschland ist ja auch ein Händler, der ist von mir aus schon 300 km weit weg. Ich hatte die Jungs in Ungarn auch schon angeschrieben, nur leider keine Info bekommen. Wenn ich dort hinfahren sollte bin ich 860 km bis Budapest unterwegs grrr.
Das Thema zu der ganzen Sache ist einfach, dass das Boot hier in Deutschland beim Händler nun mal 1000 Eus teurer ist, selbst wenn ich für die Überführung nochmal 400 Eus hinlegen müsste, würde es sich für mich immer noch rechnen. 
Hast du zu dem Boot alles dazu bekommen an Papieren und hat es mit der Zulassung in Deutschland dann geklappt?

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Catfish-Brother (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: HY 4.2 Fish heute bestellt*

Oh Sorry Frank,

habe gerade erst mal nachgeschaut wo dein Wohnort ist, das ist ja wirklich nicht weit weg  da wäre ich dann natürlich auch vorbei gefahren grins. Na ich denke mal, dass wenn ich mir das Boot zulege, werde ich wohl nicht um hin kommen die tausend Euro mehr auszugeben. 
Noch ne andere Frage, wie zufrieden bist du denn mit dem Boot und der Qualität?

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: HY 4.2 Fish heute bestellt*

Tausend Euro mehr? Ich kann dir gerne behilflich sein, aber wie bekommst du das Boot zu dir? Wo wohnst Du? Kannst mir ja mal eine PN schreiben.

Das Boot ist robust, etwas schwerer, als es im Prospekt steht, und wird heute ohne Schaum hergestellt. Das ist aus meiner Sicht ein großer Vorteil, und lässt mich hoffen, das wir es lang nutzen können.


----------



## Catfish-Brother (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: HY 4.2 Fish heute bestellt*

Habe dir ne PN gesendet hoffe sie ist angekommen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: HY 4.2 Fish heute bestellt*

Nein, ist sie nicht.


----------

